# Goat Milk Base quesiton & selling



## jblaney (Oct 24, 2013)

I prefer the GM base to the Shea base I have.   Do you think customers would mind if I used the GM base for most of my soaps?  I get the feeling from what I have seen that people feel the GM base should smell like OMH or something similar.   My base has no smell that I can detect, but I wasn't sure if it would turn people off.   I live in Southern California so I guess vegans would not like it, but you can't please everyone and I don't care if vegans don't buy my soap.   Just wondering what people who sell thought.


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2013)

It seems to me that goat's milk soap is very popular.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 25, 2013)

Both goat's milk and shea butter are lovely bases. As long as you indicate that it's not for vegans there can be no potential problem.


----------



## jblaney (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you LSG and lisamaloga.  I will list the ingredients so there will be no problems.


----------



## raymond_jenkins (Sep 6, 2014)

Do you have any issues with the GM base melting too fast in showers?


----------



## seven (Sep 6, 2014)

why don't you offer both to cater vegan and non vegan? that seems like a win win. both shea and gm are lovely in soaps, but if i have to choose, hmmm... i think gm wins. milks in soaps are just amazing me thinks.


----------

